# قسم الهندسة الصناعية في غزة إلى أين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## salam (16 يوليو 2007)

احنا طلاب في قسم الهندسة الصناعية وبنعاني من مشاكل كتيرة من اهما ادارة القسم والمناهج بعيدة عن التطبيق العملي يعني يمكن نتخرج واحنا لا نفقه شيئا في الواقع العملي حتى انه مفهوم هندسة صناعية كأنه وهم . في بداية ما دخلنا هندسة صناعية كنا متشوقين ومبسوطين وحبينا كتييييييير التخصص لكن الأن محبطين ويائسين ومش عارفين ايش نسوي

برأيكم شو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng.alkurd (16 يوليو 2007)

يا راجل معقول للي بتقوله
1 انت عارف ان القسم جديد
2 الواقع الإحتلالي المرير يمنع من دخول المختبرات المتقدمة إلي الجامعة
3 الطلاب المنتسبين يشعروا بالإحباط بسبب عدم وجود فرص عمل في القطاع
4 لا يوجد مصانع في القطاع للتطبيق العملي ولا منشأت جيدة


----------



## م/علي حسن (17 يوليو 2007)

نصيحة حول من قسم الهندسة الصناعية بأسرع وقت حتى العالم اللي برا غزة ما بتفهم شو يعني مهندس صناعي وبيوظفوهم وبيشغلوهم بشغل مالو لازمة وأنا متلك مهندس صناعي وهلأ بالامارات ومحبط جدا جدا بس أنا خريج مصر 6 اكتوبر والله بنصحك حول عهندسة مدني حتى لو انتا بنص المشوار حول واسمع مني وخليك واقعي جدا في اختيارك للقسم اللي بتدرسو واعرف شو لزوم بلدك وما تحلم تطلع تشتغل برة وتبني مستقبلك على هيك أوهام لانو حتى لو طلعت برة مش حتكون مبسوط صدقني ووالله بكلمك من قلبي وأنا محروق اسمع كلامي وحول وما تحول الا عهندسة مدني حتى لو كان نص غزة مهندسن مدنيين بتضل بالاخر الشغلة شغلة أرزاق ونصيب انك تشتغل بس ما بدي تنظلم متلنا المهندسين الصناعيين اللي تخرجو وكان املهم الامارات وكان اول واخر امل النا عالفاضي صدقني وبنصحك متل أخويا وانتا يا سيدي حر بالاول وبالاخر بس انشالله بتسمع كلامي


----------



## salam (17 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي على النصيحة بس للأسف احنا كنا باللأول مخدوعين بالقسم لكن شو الفايدة هلقيت احنا في نهاية المشوار مش مشكلة الواحد بيشتغل سكرتير ايها حاجة يا اما بطالة وهدا مصير اغلب المهندسين الي تخرجو والنصيحة للي بدو يدخل صناعية في غزة انه ما يدخل:80: :80:


----------



## salam (17 يوليو 2007)

الهندسة الصناعية حلوة ومجالاتها متنوعة بس جهل الناس فيها حتى الي بدرسونا ما بيشجعونا ودايما بحبطو فينا


.بأعتقد انه الهندسة الصناعية بتكون هندسة زي ما بدنا اياها مش عنا في أمريكا وبريطانيا


----------



## indust_a (17 يوليو 2007)

أنا بدي أقلك انو الارزاق بيد الله 
وتاني شي لو انتا مش حابب القسم ليش دخلتو ...أما اذا حابه خلاص اتوكل على الله وكمل واثبت وجودك غصب عن البيئة وحاول انك اتدور لك على شغل معلش بدك تتعب ولو بدك تشتغل مدرس ولا حتى بياع راح تتعب يعني راح تتعب لكن انا تعبان وتعبان لا والله بتعب بكيفي وبكون مبسوط ...
كلمة أخيرة حتى لو رب العمل ما اقتنع فيك بتكون انتا المشكلة مش القسم ولا حتى الهندسة الصناعية وانتا مش مستفيد من اللى درستو القصة مش قصة شهادة تحملها ...

ياما ناس حاملة شهادات وياما ناس شهاداتها حاملاها ...

انا زيك فى الجامعة الاسلامية بتلاقي حالك بتدرس لكن فش درجات وفش ريق حلو من القسم .. 
يا سيدي حاول تعتبرها ضغط عشان تنجز وتكون أقوي في الحياة وتركن على حالك اكتر من ارتكانك على القسم 

أخوك فى الهندسة الصناعية فى الجامعة الاسلامية 
تحياتي


----------



## eng.love (19 يوليو 2007)

ربنا موجود وما إلك غيره


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

العمل يعتمد على تميزك مهما كان نوع اختصاصك 

رجاء لا تجعل الأفكار السلبية تسيطر عليك  

لا تعتمد فقط على المناهج الدراسية فالهندسة الصناعية متلا مواضيعها كثيرة جداااااااا حاول ابحث عن موضوع تجد تطبيقه متاحا في غزة وركز عليه وستبدع فيه والعمل والرزق بالنهاية بيد الله

بالتوفيق


----------



## eng.ayat (20 يوليو 2007)

:34: 
السلام عليك اخي سلام

اخي انا متلك طالبة بالهندسة الصناعية مستوى رابع

شوف المشاكل الي عننا اكيد الها حل

اول مشكلة انو تخصصنا جديد بالقطاع لذلك الهيئة التدريسية عددها محدود .. كلهم ما بيجوا تلاتة اربعة وللاسف الجامعة مجبرة تتعامل مع الكويس والي مش كويس فيهم لانو ببساطة مافي غيرهم 
لذلك حاول تاقلم حالك مع هادا الوضع لانك مهندس صناعي
يعني الدكاترة الي بفهموا استفيد منهم والي مش أكفاء انسى قصتهم :9: ودور لحالك على المواد .. المواقع مليانة شرح ومفصل لكل موادنا بس ما عليك الا انك تثقف حالك .. :85: 
حلينا ان شاء الله اول مشكلة


تاني مشكلة معظم الي بالقطاع ما بيعرفوا مين المهندس الصناعي وشو وظيفته .. والهم عذرهم
اخي من خلال التدريب الصيفي رح تلاحظ انو الكل بيطلب الاشياء الي بنعملها بس للاسف ما بيعرفوا انو احنا تخصصنا هيك

يعني بشوية جهد مننا وصبر على توضيح قسمنا بتنحل ان شاء الله 
كل طالب مننا لازم يساهم بهادا الشي وقدام كل واحد فينا هاي الفرصة من خلال التدريب الصيفي ومن خلال المشاريع الي بنعملها لكل مادة

يعني مثلا
باول يوم رحنا للتدريب ما طلينا منهم مباشرة نشتغل .. اعطيناهم ملف بيوضح معنى الهندسة الصناعية ووظيفة المهندس الصناعي
وبعد هيك ساعدناهم بعمل التقارير وقلنالهم انو احنا بنساعدكم هيك بس هادا مش تخصصنا .. ووضحنالهم شو طبيعة شغلنا
بعدها الحمد لله هينا شغالين على ال haccp

:70: للاسف معظم طلبة الدفعات الي قبل لما بيروحوا يتدربوا بستنوا من الشركات انها توريهم الشغل .. فالشركات بتشغلهم شغل سكرتاريا .. او المصانع بتشغلهم شغل ميكانيكال

يعني اخي كل شي ممكن ينحل بس المشكلة انو احنا البداية .. والبداية دايما بتكون صعبة:15:


----------



## صناعي1 (22 يوليو 2007)

احييك اخت اية على ايجابيتك و تفاؤلك، لان الخريجين الجدد يقع عليهم عبء كبير في التعريف بالتخصص و اثبات جدواه و فائدته للمجتمع. 

و لدي اقتراح و هو ان يتم عمل ملف مشابه للذي تحدثت عنه الاخت اية و تحميله في هذا الموضوع ليقوم كل مهندس او طالب في هذه الجامعة بتقديمه للشركة التي ينوي التدرب فيها أو حتى توزيعه بشكل عام للتعريف بالتخصص. و يمكن اللاستعانة ببعض المواضيع الموجودة في هذا المنتدى مثل:

فهرس مواضيع التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية 

الوصف الوظيفي للمهندس الصناعي


----------



## الفلسطيني الحر (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
وانا مثلكم طالب هندسة صناعية في جامعه النجاح
ووالله انني متضايق جدا جدا من المواد التي اخذها
حتى الان قطعت ما يقارب70ساعة....للاسف منها فقط تهتم بالتخصص الصناعي تقريبا10 فقط!!!!!!
ولكن لنصبر ولنجعل الهدف نصر الاسلام
ونصر الامه
وتحية كبيرة الى غزة وجنودها الميامين
الى ابو العبد هنية والزهار والحية وابو زهري وحمد والمصري و..............كل المجاهدين
الله معكم باذن الله ولن يتركم اعمالكم
وتحية للاخ صاحب الموضوع ولكل الصنايعية


----------



## salam (23 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي على ردودكم وبعثتو فيا الأمل من جديد وان شاء الله كل واحد يعتمد على جهده الخاص وخبرته في ايصال فكرة المهندس الصناعي الى العالم


----------



## صناعية ولكن (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

بصراحة الموضوع حـــــــلــــــو كتير وبشد الشخص, لانو بصراحة الهندسة الصناعية في فلسطين غير معروفة عند كتير من المصانع والشركات الخدماتية مش بس هيك طبيعة الضغوط والحواجز والازمات والعراقيل جعلت كتير من الشركات ترضى بالربح والبيع القليل وترفض التطوير والنهوض بالمؤسسة وتعارض التطوير وبدها تعب وتعب, انا بساند الاخت اية في كلامها بس المشكلة انو المهندس الصناعي لما يحاول يثبت جدارته بتواجهه مشاكل كتيرة,,,, يعني مثلا لما تروحي على شركة ما فيها نظم ادارية لا جودة ولا انتاج فيها قسم تصميم وماشي المصنع بدون دور المهندس الصناعي بامكانك انك تتخيلي المشاكل الي رايح يواجها المهندس الصناعي في اثبات جدارته في مرحلة متل هاي خاصة اذا كان مدير الشركة غير متعلم ما راح يقدر دور الادارة الصحيحة في توجيه المؤوسسة الى الطريق السليم, ولكن الارزاق بيد الله 

بالنهاية انا بنصح كل مهندس صناعي متخرج وبواجه مشاكل من هذا النظير انو يدرس وضع السوق المجاور اله ويأقلم حاله حسب متطلبات السوق, واذا كان هنالك بعض النقص يعني الدورات متوفرة الحمد لله بمعنى اخر لازم المهندس اي مهندس لانو هذه مشكلة كل المهندسين ان يتكيف مع السوق ويسد النواقص عن طريق الدورات التدريبية. والله الموفق

انا اسف جدا على الاطالة ولكن هذه المشكلة تحتاج وقفة طويلة لانها عمالها بتعمل بطالة في صفوف المهندسين وبتحبط المهندسين الخريجيين والي بدرسو.

مع تحياتي صناعية ولكن,


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (11 أغسطس 2007)

اسف على دخول الموضوع رغم اني لست في غزه او فلسطين

ارى انه عندما نحكم انه لايوجد فرص عمل للمهندسيين الصناعيين فانه لايوجد عمل ايضاه لمهندسي الميكانيكا فسم الانتاج وأظن ان هذا غير صحيح

وانا طبعا في مصر يوجد جامعتان حكوميتان فقط على مستوى مــــصر تدرس الهندسه الصناعيه
كلية الهندسه في الفيوم وكلية الهندسه في الزقازيق والأخيره ادرس بيه ويستطيع الخريج العمل كمهندس صناعي او يشغل مكان مهندس الميكانيكا قسم الانتاج

جامعتان حكوميتان فقط على مستوى الدوله اظن انها تجعل فرص عمل للعدد القليل من الخريجين الكليات



> أنا بدي أقلك انو الارزاق بيد الله
> وتاني شي لو انتا مش حابب القسم ليش دخلتو ...أما اذا حابه خلاص اتوكل على الله وكمل واثبت وجودك غصب عن البيئة وحاول انك اتدور لك على شغل معلش بدك تتعب ولو بدك تشتغل مدرس ولا حتى بياع راح تتعب يعني راح تتعب لكن انا تعبان وتعبان لا والله بتعب بكيفي وبكون مبسوط ...
> كلمة أخيرة حتى لو رب العمل ما اقتنع فيك بتكون انتا المشكلة مش القسم ولا حتى الهندسة الصناعية وانتا مش مستفيد من اللى درستو القصة مش قصة شهادة تحملها ...
> 
> ...



ولا اعلم اذا ماهي نسبة الخريجين السنويه عندكم واظن انه من الطبيعي صعوبة العمل في المجال الصناعي للأسباب اللي ذكرتموها في القطاع مثلا

وللأخ اللذي يقول حول مدني على اساس انك ستكون مرتاحا وهو محروق حاليا.......... لأظن ذلك ان ستكون مرتاحا مثلا صحيح انه لم ارى مهندسا مدنيا لم يعمل ولكن 
فانا اعرف طبيعة عمل المهندس المدني فهي ليست مريحه ولكل تخصص متاعبه

اظن ان الأمر سيتغير في السنين القادمه في معرفة الناس لمجال الهندسه الصناعيه


----------



## احمد_automation (12 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخي salam و جميع اخواني طلاب الهندسة الصناعية في غزة و وفي كافة مدن فلسطين الحبيبة 
من اخيكم احمد من تونس لكم مني اجمل تحية و دعائي لكم بان يفرج الله كربتكم و يجمع شملكم و ينصركم على اعداءكم و يحرر ارضكم ارض المسجد الاقصى...
اخواني اصبروا و اوصي نفسي و اياكم بهده الايات العظيمة
آيات الصبر في القرآن الكريم


الآية والسورة
الصبر في آيات القرآن الكريم
ت
الشورى: 43
وَلَمَن صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الاُمُورِ
1

الأحقاف: 35
فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ
2

الرعد: 24
سَلاَمٌ عَلَيْكُم بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ
3

النحل: 126
وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرينَ
4

إبراهيم: 21
وَبَرَزُواْ لِلّهِ جَمِيعًا فَقَالَ الضُّعَفَاء لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُواْ إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ تَبَعًا فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّغْنُونَ عَنَّا مِنْ عَذَابِ الله مِن شَيْءٍ قَالُواْ لَوْ هَدَانَا الله لَهَدَيْنَاكُمْ سَوَاء عَلَيْنَآ أَجَزِعْنَا أَمْ صَبَرْنَا مَا لَنَا مِن مَّحِيصٍ
5

الفرقان: 42
إِن كَادَ لَيُضِلُّنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا لَوْلا أَن صَبَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا وَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ حِينَ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ مَنْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلاً
6

الأنعام: 34
وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِّن قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُواْ عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُواْ وَأُوذُواْ حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلاَ مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ الله وَلَقدْ جَاءكَ مِن نَّبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ
7

الأعراف: 137
وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَآئِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ
8

هود: 11
إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ أُوْلَـئِكَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ
9

الرعد: 22
وَالَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ ابْتِغَاء وَجْهِ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنفَقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلاَنِيَةً وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ
10

النحل: 42
الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ
11

النحل: 96
مَا عِندَكُمْ يَنفَدُ وَمَا عِندَ الله بَاقٍ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ
12

النحل: 110
ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ مِن بَعْدِ مَا فُتِنُواْ ثُمَّ جَاهَدُواْ وَصَبَرُواْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِن بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ
13

المؤمنون: 111
إِنِّي جَزَيْتُهُمُ الْيَوْمَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ
14

الفرقان: 75
أُوْلَئِكَ يُجْزَوْنَ الْغُرْفَةَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيُلَقَّوْنَ فِيهَا تَحِيَّةً وَسَلامًا
15

القصص: 54
أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُم مَّرَّتَيْنِ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ
16

العنكبوت: 59
الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ
17

السجدة: 24
وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ
18

فصلت: 35
وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ
19

الحجرات: 5
وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ صَبَرُوا حَتَّى تَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِمْ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ وَالله غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ
20

الإنسان: 12
وَجَزَاهُم بِمَا صَبَرُوا جَنَّةً وَحَرِيرًا
21

الكهف: 68
وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا
22

آل عمران: 120
إِن تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِن تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَفْرَحُواْ بِهَا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا إِنَّ الله بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ
23

آل عمران: 125
بَلَى إِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ وَيَأْتُوكُم مِّن فَوْرِهِمْ هَـذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُم بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِّنَ الْمَلآئِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ
24

آل عمران: 186
لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الاُمُورِ
25

النساء: 25
وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالله أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَالله غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ
26

الطور: 16
اصْلَوْهَا فَاصْبِرُوا أَوْ لا تَصْبِرُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ
27

الفرقان: 20
وَما أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً أَتَصْبِرُونَ وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ بَصِيرًا
28

البقرة: 61
وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُونَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُواْ مِصْراً فَإِنَّ لَكُم مَّا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَآؤُوْاْ بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ الله ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ الله وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَواْ وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ
29

إبراهيم: 12
وَمَا لَنَا أَلاَّ نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى الله وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا وَعَلَى الله فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُونَ
30

يوسف: 90
قَالُواْ أَإِنَّكَ لانتَ يُوسُفُ قَالَ أَنَاْ يُوسُفُ وَهَـذَا أَخِي قَدْ مَنَّ الله عَلَيْنَا إِنَّهُ مَن يَتَّقِ وَيِصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ الله لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ
31

فصلت: 24
فَإِن يَصْبِرُوا فَالنَّارُ مَثْوًى لَّهُمْ وَإِن يَسْتَعْتِبُوا فَمَا هُم مِّنَ الْمُعْتَبِينَ
32

يونس: 109
وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَاصْبِرْ حَتَّىَ يَحْكُمَ الله وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ
33

هود: 49
تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاء الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنتَ وَلاَ قَوْمُكَ مِن قَبْلِ هَـذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ
34

هود: 115
وَاصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ الله لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ
35

النحل: 127
وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلاَّ بِالله وَلاَ تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ تَكُ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِّمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ
36

الكهف: 28
وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُم بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَن ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا
37

طه: 130
فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى
38

الروم: 60
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ الله حَقٌّ وَلا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّكَ الَّذِينَ لا يُوقِنُونَ
39

لقمان: 17
يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ
40

ص: 17
اصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاذْكُرْ عَبْدَنَا دَاوُودَ ذَا الأَيْدِ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ
41

غافر: 55
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ الله حَقٌّ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالإِبْكَارِ
42

غافر: 77
فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ الله حَقٌّ فَإِمَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّكَ فَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ
43

الأحقاف: 35
فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ مَا يُوعَدُونَ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ بَلاغٌ فَهَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ
44

ق: 39
فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ الْغُرُوبِ
45

الطور: 48
وَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ
46

القلم: 48
فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلا تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَى وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ
47

المعارج: 5
فَاصْبِرْ صَبْرًا جَمِيلاً
48

المزمل: 10
وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْرًا جَمِيلاً
49

المدثر: 7
وَلِرَبِّكَ فَاصْبِرْ
50

الإنسان: 24
فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلا تُطِعْ مِنْهُمْ آثِمًا أَوْ كَفُورًا
51

آل عمران: 200
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اصْبِرُواْ وَصَابِرُواْ وَرَابِطُواْ وَاتَّقُواْ الله لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ
52

الأعراف: 87
وَإِن كَانَ طَآئِفَةٌ مِّنكُمْ آمَنُواْ بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَآئِفَةٌ لَّمْ يْؤْمِنُواْ فَاصْبِرُواْ حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ الله بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ
53

الأعراف: 128
قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ اسْتَعِينُوا بِالله وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلّهِ يُورِثُهَا مَن يَشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ
54

الأنفال: 46
وَأَطِيعُواْ الله وَرَسُولَهُ وَلاَ تَنَازَعُواْ فَتَفْشَلُواْ وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُواْ إِنَّ الله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ
55

ص: 6
وَانطَلَقَ الْمَلأُ مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ يُرَادُ
56

البقرة: 175
أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُاْ الضَّلاَلَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ فَمَآ أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ
57

مريم: 65
رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا
58

طه: 132
وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا لا نَسْأَلُكَ رِزْقًا نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى
59

القمر: 27
إِنَّا مُرْسِلُو النَّاقَةِ فِتْنَةً لَّهُمْ فَارْتَقِبْهُمْ وَاصْطَبِرْ
60

البقرة: 45
وَاسْتَعِينُواْ بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلاَّ عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ
61

البقرة: 153
يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اسْتَعِينُواْ بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ إِنَّ الله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ
62

يوسف: 18
وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَالله الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ
63

يوسف: 83
قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى الله أَن يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ
64

البلد: 17
ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْمَرْحَمَةِ
65

العصر: 3
إِلا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ
66

البقرة: 250
وَلَمَّا بَرَزُواْ لِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالُواْ رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ
67

الأعراف: 126
وَمَا تَنقِمُ مِنَّا إِلاَّ أَنْ آمَنَّا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا لَمَّا جَاءتْنَا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ
68

الكهف: 75
قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِي صَبْرًا
69

الكهف: 67
قَالَ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا
70

الكهف: 72
قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ إِنَّكَ لَن تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا
71

الكهف: 78
قَالَ هَذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا
72

الكهف: 82
وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا
73

الكهف: 69
قَالَ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء الله صَابِرًا وَلا أَعْصِي لَكَ أَمْرًا
74

ص: 44
وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِب بِّهِ وَلا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ
75

الأنفال: 65
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِن يَكُن مِّنكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُواْ مِئَتَيْنِ وَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُم مِّئَةٌ يَغْلِبُواْ أَلْفًا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ
76

القصص: 80
وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ وَيْلَكُمْ ثَوَابُ الله خَيْرٌ لِّمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا وَلا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا الصَّابِرُونَ
77

الزمر: 10
قُلْ يَا عِبَادِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةٌ وَأَرْضُ الله وَاسِعَةٌ إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى الصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُم بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ
78

البقرة: 55
وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوفْ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الأَمَوَالِ وَالأنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ
79

البقرة: 177
لَّيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَن تُوَلُّواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَـكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِالله وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّآئِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُواْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاء والضَّرَّاء وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُولَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ
80

البقرة: 249
فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ الله مُبْتَلِيكُم بِنَهَرٍ فَمَن شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَن لَّمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلاَّ مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُواْ مِنْهُ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ قَالُواْ لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنودِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُم مُّلاَقُو الله كَم مِّن فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ الله وَالله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ
81

آل عمران: 17
الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْمُنفِقِينَ وَالْمُسْتَغْفِرِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ
82

آل عمران: 142
أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ الله الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ
83

آل عمران: 146
وَكَأَيِّن مِّن نَّبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا وَهَنُواْ لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ الله وَمَا ضَعُفُواْ وَمَا اسْتَكَانُواْ وَالله يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ
84

الأنفال: 66
الآنَ خَفَّفَ الله عَنكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا فَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُم مِّئَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُواْ مِئَتَيْنِ وَإِن يَكُن مِّنكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُواْ أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ الله وَالله مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ
85

النحل: 126
وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُواْ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُم بِهِ وَلَئِن صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِّلصَّابِرينَ
86

الأنبياء: 85
وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِدْرِيسَ وَذَا الْكِفْلِ كُلٌّ مِّنَ الصَّابِرِينَ
87

الحج: 35
الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ الله وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَهُمْ وَالْمُقِيمِي الصَّلاةِ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُون
88

الأحزاب: 35
إِنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَالْمُسْلِمَاتِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْقَانِتَاتِ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالصَّادِقَاتِ وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّابِرَاتِ وَالْخَاشِعِينَ وَالْخَاشِعَاتِ وَالْمُتَصَدِّقِينَ وَالْمُتَصَدِّقَاتِ وَالصَّائِمِينَ وَالصَّائِمَاتِ وَالْحَافِظِينَ فُرُوجَهُمْ وَالْحَافِظَاتِ وَالذَّاكِرِينَ الله كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ الله لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا
89

الصافات: 102
فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء الله مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ
90

محمد: 31
وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ حَتَّى نَعْلَمَ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ مِنكُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَنَبْلُوَ أَخْبَارَكُمْ
91

إبراهيم: 5
وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ الله إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ
92

لقمان: 31
أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ الْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَتِ الله لِيُرِيَكُم مِّنْ آيَاتِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لايَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ
93

سبأ: 19
فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا وَظَلَمُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ وَمَزَّقْنَاهُمْ كُلَّ مُمَزَّقٍ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لايَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ
94

الشورى: 33
إِن يَشَأْ يُسْكِنِ الرِّيحَ فَيَظْلَلْنَ رَوَاكِدَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لايَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ
95



اخواني تفكروا ان مع العسر يسرا يا رب يسر امور جميع المسلمين
اخواني اريد ان افكركم بانكم لديكم نعمة عظيمة نعمة الانترنت... فاستغلوها احسن استغلال و ترشفوا من محيط الدروس العلمية الموجودة فيها...و لا تنسوا ان اخوانكم المهندسين في هدا المنتدى و في باقي المنتديات -جازاهم الله خيرا- لن يبخلوا عليكم عليكم بالاجابة و الافادة

و السلام عليكم 
اخوكم احمد من تونس


----------



## Eng. Lutfi (16 أغسطس 2007)

الفلسطيني الحر قال:


> وتحية كبيرة الى غزة وجنودها الميامين
> الى ابو العبد هنية والزهار والحية وابو زهري وحمد والمصري و..............كل المجاهدين
> الله معكم باذن الله ولن يتركم اعمالكم
> وتحية للاخ صاحب الموضوع ولكل الصنايعية



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م/علي حسن (19 أغسطس 2007)

اتوقع للهندسة الصناعية أن تموت قبل أن تولد على الساحات الصناعية والعملية في داخل وطننا وخارجه في الدول العربية


----------



## metalco (23 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ المهندس سلام وجميع الإخوة المشاركين فى هذا الموضوع الهام جداً وهو تخصص الهندسة الصناعية فى البداية أنا اشكرك على طرح هذا الموضوع لأهميته وأتمنى أن تكون معنوياتك مرتفعة جداً ولا وجود للإحباط فى كلماتك . إن المشكلة الأساسية هى فى عدم تعريف أصحاب الشركات والمصانع فى أهمية هذا التخصص . وهذه مسؤليتنا جميعا سواء القطاع الخاص أو الجامعة ًوالذي بدوره لم يحقق الدور المنشود لفتح تخصص الهندسة الصناعية في الجامعة، وعليه يفترض على الجميع تكاثف الجهود لتوعية المجتمع المحيط بأهمية الهندسة الصناعية وعمل المهندس الصناعي.


----------

